# JBL MSBassPro SQ



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

I just got this in today, sorry no pics yet had to leave work early but build quality looks excellent. I haven't been a fan of powered subs in the past I was going to run the JBL MS subs but the low xmax scared me and i got this for a steal of a price on ebay. I have a Tsunami wiring kit on the way should have this installed hopefully this weekend.


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

Same here....I remember being in high school when the Inifinty Basslink came out. A few friends bought them and were impressed while I hammered away w/the 2 12" IMPP Pioneer subs in a ported enclosure lol.

However, over time I've come to favor more balanced systems and keeping max trunk space, plus being a huge JBL fan (car and home/pro audio), I'm thinking this may be my next purchase down the road...

Can't wait for pics and to hear your thoughts! You got the 10" setup?

Jeremy


----------



## trumpet (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm looking forward to your listening impressions. I caught this when it just went up on the JBL store site and it looked great.


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

Got my wires ran from the head unit and power and grounds. I didn't have anything to crimp the terminals on the ends where it hooks to the sub itself so I will have to wait until tomorrow and have one of the guys at work help me out. I was impressed i pulled the radio and ran the rca's and power wires myself though, scary thing to do on a 2013 car.


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

This thing is pretty loud, i finished hooking it up earlier i haven't got to go anywhere yet just listened a little in the parking lot. My factory radio has a subwoofer control which i forgot to turn on at first, it was pretty disappointing i had to turn everything all the way up on the sub to get any output but once i turned the sub on it came alive. I now have the sub setting on the radio at -10, bass boost completely down, and gain is just barely up from the minimum setting.


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

What car is it in? What part of AR are you? I rarely go through Arkanasas but have friends in Lake City/Jonesboro and in a little town I can't even remember the name of (near a place called PettyJean or Pettit Jean???)

Look forward to your happy thoughts lol...


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Glad to hear it is meeting your expectations!

Ahhh... Petit Jean Mountain - very nice views up that way.


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

I am in Conway, not far from Morrilton which is close to Petit Jean. It's in a Scion FR-S and although i wouldn't pay the $500 retail i'm sure it will be available online cheaper soon. I always ask people what they think it is before i show them, most people are going with 2 12's if that says anything. It has certainly introduced quite a few rattles i am going to have to take care of. It's not all just loud sloppy bass either it's very crisp, handles quick notes with no problem at all.


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

That's good to know, I'm going to keep my eye out for pricing as time goes on...I've bought some very nice Harman/JBL home audio over the years at closeout pricing but I'd be willing to spend 75% of retail for it new I think.

That little car has to be fun out that way, and I remember the town now, Perryville lol....

Look forward to future impressions...


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

After listening to some rock on it i wasn't super impressed but that was on fm radio which is terrible in this car. On cd's it sounds so much better its almost too much sometimes. I have some ID CX62's coming for the doors and H Audio Trinity/FR88 hybrids for the dash, they will be running off the stock amp for now. I will post a better review once i get those installed and get this Alphadamp put in.


----------

